# Race dates at The Gate Feb.-April



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's a few dates I thought I'd toss out there if you're looking to do any additional racing 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Feb 17 Thursday night road racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7.
Feb 19 BRP road points race, open at 3 racing at 5
Feb 26 open at 3, Racing at 6, Points Race (open to everyone)

Mar 3 Thursday night road racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7
Mar 6 Open at 10, racing at 1, Points race (open to everyone)
Mar 11 CRC Oval practice
Mar 12 CRC oval Race, open at 7am Racing at 11am
Mar 17 Thursday night road racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7
Mar 20 Open at 10, racing at 1, Points race (open to everyone)
Mar 26 open at 3, Racing at 6, Points Race (open to everyone)

Apr 2,3 Grand Finale
Apr 8 BRP oval points race
Apr 15, 16th 1/18 Oval race
Apr 21 Oval Thursday night racing, 2 heats and a main. Open at 4:30 racing at 7 


If there's a date you guys would like to get togather and run let me know 
I can set it up!!


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

COOL! It would be nice to have a few different style oval tracks to run on this summer!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> COOL! It would be nice to have a few different style oval tracks to run on this summer!


Yes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the Thursday night oval racing..... How many BRP racers would be interested?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Wayne - is the race this Saturday (the 26th) road or oval?


----------



## Tread1 (Oct 19, 2008)

Micro Saturday is our regular points series road race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Like Steve said 

If you guys want to come out and run some 3100Kv and lipo on a full sized track let me know. I'll have mine and I'm sure Steve will have his.


----------



## TangTester (Oct 7, 2001)

Hey SG1 what servo you running in your BRP cars?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I will be out of town this weekend. But I know a few people were interested in running on a big oval again. Wasn't sure what the track layout was going to be.

Have fun!!!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

TangTester said:


> Hey SG1 what servo you running in your BRP cars?


http://cgi.ebay.com/JR-Z3650-Mini-H...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2c57eea205

This is the cheapest I've found for a JR-Z3650


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Tang >> Did that $3.00 servo not work too well


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo. was wondering what is the CRC oval race ?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi from toledo. was wondering what is the CRC oval race ?


It's an oval race CRC will be sponsoring. 
So far classes are 1/10 pan cars using "TOUR" rules.
We are also looking at running 1/10 sliders and VTA if we get enough interest.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks sg1 ok so mostly 1/10 cars? ok kool hope the "Darlington 1/18th race is still on. we hope to come out for that one. We'll be racing our latemodel.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Hey kids,

The CRC race March 11 and 12 is coming up. 

I spoke to our favorite 1/18 racer from Michigan (Dave Berry) and he's planning to come over to run 1/10 sliders with some others from Toledo. If any of the 1/18 guys would like to run let me know. The track will have "ice" on each end and 1 center board. It will be FAST!!! Maybe we could all run the same batteries, motors, and gearing to have some fun. I'm sure Dave Berry would bring his BRP also (if someone would marshal for him) 

If you guys are interested let me know.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

That sounds interesting.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hi from toledo 
are u going to add a 1/18th race aka LATE MODELS?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

team martis said:


> hi from toledo
> are u going to add a 1/18th race aka LATE MODELS?


If 6 or 8 guys want to run we'll run it.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

sg1 said:


> Hey kids,
> 
> The CRC race March 11 and 12 is coming up.
> 
> ...


What batteries, motor, and gearing were you thinking about running?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Micro_Racer said:


> What batteries, motor, and gearing were you thinking about running?


I'm open to suggestions. I don't think I personally will have time to race, but if you guys want to run an "open" class or 2S lipo with 3100 or 4 cell NiMh with 4200 or 4 cell with brushed motors... It doesn't matter to me 

The track will be pretty big and wide open. 

Just guessing, most people have the 2S lipo and 3100, if you guys want to run that class for its first "official" race let me know. Maybe that combo with a larger pinion on this layout?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Just tossing this out there too,

A free novice class 

Maybe Bud will have his rental ready and we could get a few kids to come out and race too.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Micro_Racer said:


> What batteries, motor, and gearing were you thinking about running?





sg1 said:


> I'm open to suggestions. I don't think I personally will have time to race, but if you guys want to run an "open" class or 2S lipo with 3100 or 4 cell NiMh with 4200 or 4 cell with brushed motors... It doesn't matter to me
> 
> The track will be pretty big and wide open.
> 
> Just guessing, most people have the 2S lipo and 3100, if you guys want to run that class for its first "official" race let me know. Maybe that combo with a larger pinion on this layout?


As a suggestion for the March 12th race.........Since the track will be large and wide open........how about an open BRP class with 2cell lipo w/4200kv like we ran at the MGLC. A side wing on Da Wedge body would probably be a good idea too. Anybody want to go fast? This would be a good way to see how fast these little cars can go on a high bite track like the Gate. At the MGLC, not as grippy, I ran zero timing with a 13/49 gearing and a 850 mah 2 cell lipo and had a blast and was quite fast. I also realized that I had to be careful (patient) coming out of the turns by carefully squeezing the throttle. But, Oh Boy! It was awesome. If anybody wants to go fast.....now is your time to have at it!!! :thumbsup:

I will talk to the 1/10th Slider gang at Toledo and hopefully have a good amount of them attend the March 12th race at the Gate as well. This Saturday (5th) at Toledo is our points series race ......it's every other Saturday. Since next Saturday (12th) is a non points race, maybe we can have a good turn out at the Gate with them. I'll give a head count here Saturday evening after I get back from the track.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*March 12th Oval race at the Gate*

I talked to 5 guys at Toledo today at our point series Oval race and they all want to go to the Gate along with myself. They all will confirm this week.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I like the idea of a 4200Kv 7.4v LiPo class for this race..... 13 tooth pinion - 50 tooth spur?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I talked to the Guys at the race yesterday and seems NO One wanted to run?? Go figure?? I may still come and run will have to see this week how busy I get.

I like 4200 13/50 2 cell lepo that would be way fast


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> I talked to the Guys at the race yesterday and seems NO One wanted to run?? Go figure?? I may still come and run will have to see this week how busy I get.
> 
> I like 4200 13/50 2 cell lepo that would be way fast


Hopefully we get a few guys from here who will come over and race. 
I know a few from Toledo are making the trip to run here 

For 20 bucks you get a day of fun in the sun and free Pizza and pop at lunch time 

Maybe Bud will win the 50/50 drawing, then he could retire!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Pizza and pop May make the differance


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

BudBartos said:


> Pizza and pop May make the differance


Don't forget the Steak and Shake after the race


----------

